# Piranha Newby



## bbmike (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi to all,

I am a p newby, just got my 10 1-2 inch rbp's this week and they are really adjusting nicely to their 90 gallon tank.

I also breed betta spendens for market and showing. (www.classicbettas.com). I am fascinated by the breeding threads and amazed at how similar p's are to bettas from a breeding standpoint. Not really sure how fry size corelates but here is few thoughts:

1) I use bare bottom tanks for spawning and initial growout, easier to clean, gunk doesnt root in the gravel and fry are much eaiser to see.

2) Has anyone tried feeding microworms to piranha fry, they are easy to culture and are basically nematoads (sp), very small and betta fry love them and are easy to clean up after if the snails and corys dont eat the rest. Also live foos is better than dry for grow and keeping your water parametners in line.

3)It appears to me from reading these rhreads that size of tank(volume) and water parameter are key elements in getting p's to spawn, it would not be practical to move them toa smaller spawning tank. I am assuming the male tends to the nest until hatch, if so leaving the eggs in the nest would be the best way, then transfering them and water to a growout when they are no longer nest bound but have not scattered about the tank, i would think this would be in 2 or 3 days, but not sure. IMO temp shock, ph shock and contamined water from overfeeding kill fry the most often.

Just my 2 cents, cant wait for mine to grow and hopefully spawn someday. Again this board is amazing and as informative as any i have ever been on, i really enjoy visiting it everyday.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:welcome: abaord ..








And good look with your expieriments...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good info, thanks

Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

welcome to piranha-fury :nod:


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

NIKE said:


> welcome to piranha-fury :nod:


 PICS PICS PICS Please.....welcome...lol


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey there, welcome aboard. You may need a 200 gal tank soon when your 10 P's grow, and rbp's are fast growers. Or otherwise, separate them 5 p's per 100 gal tank. Dont forget to post some pics.

good luck, and just read my red fonts below.....


----------

